# Ignition Coil Bolts



## John90 (Jan 3, 2017)

Hello all! 
New to the forums here but have been coming here for quite a while in search of info on my 2012 Cruze LTZ. 

One of the T30 bolts on my ignition coil is about to strip out. Anyone know what type/size this bolt is? The only information I have on it is that it's a T30 Torx screw. 

Any help is greatly appreciated!

Thanks, 
John90


----------



## TetraHC (May 13, 2020)

M6X1X60


----------



## wkgeddings (Aug 10, 2020)

Why are they about to strip? You shouldn’t be tightening them that much to strip. The coil pack only needs to make contact with the plugs, it’s not going anywhere


----------



## wkgeddings (Aug 10, 2020)

I would try a junk yard for replacement first


----------

